# SONY ALPHA NEX-7



## bobbyknight (Oct 15, 2011)

Can someone who has a great knowledge in photography give their opinions about this upcoming new model of Sony? What are the pros and cons? Can this mirrorless camera compete with DSLR's like say Canon 60D or Nikon D7000? :mrgreen:
Thanks


----------



## LeftCoast (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like the ultimate street shooter.  Steve Huff is doing a report on it...
The Tease&#8230;The first Sony NEX-7 Samples with the Zeiss 24 1.8 and 50 1.8! | STEVE HUFF PHOTOS


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2011)

Pros: small physical size
Back in the film days it was SLR vs Rangefinder

Cons: does not have the same specialized functions/controls that a larger SLR can include.

Yes, the NEX-7 has very good imaging quality.
It is Sony's version of a Leica rangefinder.


----------



## bobbyknight (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, def the size is a much advantage to carry around and all that, just thought that it possesses a large sensor size just like that of DSLR's. It also has pop-up flash. Wondering though about the low light capabilities with that massive 24.3mp,


----------



## bobbyknight (Oct 16, 2011)

LeftCoast said:


> Sounds like the ultimate street shooter.  Steve Huff is doing a report on it...
> The Tease&#8230;The first Sony NEX-7 Samples with the Zeiss 24 1.8 and 50 1.8! | STEVE HUFF PHOTOS



I've checked Steve Huffs photos of NEX-7 and I'm amazed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeftCoast (Oct 16, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> I've checked Steve Huffs photos of NEX-7 and I'm amazed! Thanks for sharing.



Have a look at this humorous review as well. The NEX-7 is on my list too.
https://www.thecamerastore.com/blog/2011/09/28/sony-nex-7-hands-field-test


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 17, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> Wondering though about the low light capabilities with that massive 24.3mp,



For some reason that has never been a priority with Sony.
Same APS-C cmos sensor as the SLT-A77.


----------

